

Terminal app for the Kindle - dholowiski
http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/kindle/

======
mikeknoop
Is there a good central website for Kindle hacks?

Moreover, I cannot imagine Amazon is happy about 3rd-party code accessing the
3G which is paid by Amazon...

~~~
naner
There was supposed to be a Kindle app store. Not sure what happened to it.

~~~
spicyj
There are some apps in the normal Kindle store (mostly games), but no separate
app store.

------
StavrosK
The Kindle can run code?! I am so sad I didn't get the 3G one...

~~~
dholowiski
Yeah, it kind of makes it an awesome way to check in on your servers while
you're on the go, with the free 3G on Kindles. Of course you'll get similar
(100mb free 3g) with Chrome netbooks when they come out.

~~~
StavrosK
Only in the US, though...

~~~
rodh257
isn't their free 3g worldwide? Though stripped down or something?

~~~
StavrosK
No, I meant the Chrome netbooks.

------
joebo
I'm having trouble figuring out how to run the program. Looks like I need a
root shell? Any tips would be helpful - spent about an hour researching.

------
gbrindisi
This guy teached me shell scripting during college.

I've enjoyed his class.

